# looking for leather repair



## spacer567 (Jul 8, 2008)

hi looking for person to repair leather seats in central Scotland


----------



## bigchunk (Feb 23, 2019)

A couple of years back i used a guy in a small unit in Lenzie, near Kirkintilloch. Replaced the side panel on my seat where it had rubbed against the plastic side cover, did a great job. G66 5PX is the postcode, you can see it on google maps with his info.


----------

